# Help! Vista wireless issues (D-Link router)



## spK (Dec 11, 2007)

Hey guys I'm new to the forum, I've been messing with this wireless issue for two days no and its driving me insane :upset: so here goes.

I have a brand new sony laptop (vgn-nr110e) that cannot connect my home wireless signal.. Specs of the computer and home network is below.


Computer OS: Vista Home Premium
Router: Dlink DI-514 (latest firmware)
Encryption: currently WEP (WPA-PSK works for XP only)

So far all my other machines in the house work fine with the router, they are all XP machines, but for this laptop it will not connect at all. 

I disabled all encryption/network keys on the router, basically a naked connection, and the laptop still will not connect. Whenever I connect it goes to a window that asks to "Diagnose the problem" or "connect to a different network."

I tried to connect to some "open" wireless networks in my neighborhood, no luck, same issue.

Next I tried setting the router to WPA-PSK. When I try to connect again to the router, it prompts for the network key, I enter it in then the same window pops up asking me those two options. XP machines still running strong. Oh, as for WEP, it goes straight to the two options "diagnose prob..."

I've tried the registry modification "DhcpConnEnableBcastFlagToggle" from MS and that did not fix the problem. Also disabled ipv6 on the wireless adapter too.

Cat5 connection worked this morning too but I'm iffy about it, it sometimes work and sometimes wont. I will test it when I get home from school.

So now I am completely lost on the wireless issue. No clue what else to do besides returning the laptop :sigh:

Well off to school, thanks in advance!

-------------------------------------------------------
Ipconfig /all below. 

Windows IP Configuration

Host Name . . . . . . . . . . . . : Admin-PC
Primary Dns Suffix . . . . . . . :
Node Type . . . . . . . . . . . . : Hybrid
IP Routing Enabled. . . . . . . . : No
WINS Proxy Enabled. . . . . . . . : No

Wireless LAN adapter Wireless Network Connection:

Media State . . . . . . . . . . . : Media disconnected
Connection-specific DNS Suffix . :
Description . . . . . . . . . . . : LAN-Express AS IEEE 802.11g PCI-E Adapter

Physical Address. . . . . . . . . : 00-1C-26-74-C2-10
DHCP Enabled. . . . . . . . . . . : Yes
Autoconfiguration Enabled . . . . : Yes

Ethernet adapter Local Area Connection:

Media State . . . . . . . . . . . : Media disconnected
Connection-specific DNS Suffix . :
Description . . . . . . . . . . . : Marvell Yukon 88E8039 PCI-E Fast Ethernet
Controller
Physical Address. . . . . . . . . : 00-1A-80-18-30-AC
DHCP Enabled. . . . . . . . . . . : Yes
Autoconfiguration Enabled . . . . : Yes

Tunnel adapter Local Area Connection* 6:

Media State . . . . . . . . . . . : Media disconnected
Connection-specific DNS Suffix . :
Description . . . . . . . . . . . : Teredo Tunneling Pseudo-Interface
Physical Address. . . . . . . . . : 02-00-54-55-4E-01
DHCP Enabled. . . . . . . . . . . : No
Autoconfiguration Enabled . . . . : Yes

Tunnel adapter Local Area Connection* 7:

Media State . . . . . . . . . . . : Media disconnected
Connection-specific DNS Suffix . :
Description . . . . . . . . . . . : isatap.{E2BE8A7A-3EA8-48F8-98EF-4C835DD65
05D}
Physical Address. . . . . . . . . : 00-00-00-00-00-00-00-E0
DHCP Enabled. . . . . . . . . . . : No
Autoconfiguration Enabled . . . . : Yes

Tunnel adapter Local Area Connection* 9:

Media State . . . . . . . . . . . : Media disconnected
Connection-specific DNS Suffix . :
Description . . . . . . . . . . . : isatap.{C9EAF00D-0970-4370-AA7A-9A64373D0
148}
Physical Address. . . . . . . . . : 00-00-00-00-00-00-00-E0
DHCP Enabled. . . . . . . . . . . : No
Autoconfiguration Enabled . . . . : Yes


----------



## johnwill (Sep 26, 2002)

Changes that may help to increase the compatibility of Vista with older networking devices:



*Disable the IP Helper service:*

1. Go to Start and type in "services.msc" (without the quotes) and press Enter
2. Scroll down to the IP Helper service, right click on it and select Properties
3. In the dropdown box that says "Automatic" or "Manual", set it to Disabled and then click on "Apply"
4. Then click on "Stop" to stop the service from running in the current session
5. Click OK to exit the dialog



*Disable IPv6:*

1. Go to Start and type in "ncpa.cpl" (without the quotes) and press Enter
2. Right click on each network connection and select "Properties"
3. Remove the checkmark from the box next to "Internet Protocol Version 6 (TCP/IPv6)
4. Click OK to exit the dialog

_NOTE: You should do this for each network connection._



*Disable the DHCP Broadcast Flag:* 

Link: http://support.microsoft.com/default.aspx/kb/928233

Go to Start and type in *regedit* and press Enter.
Locate and then click the following registry subkey:
HKEY_LOCAL_MACHINE\SYSTEM\CurrentControlSet\Services\Tcpip\Parameters\Interfaces\{GUID}
In this registry path, click the (GUID) subkey to be updated.
If the key DhcpConnForceBroadcastFlag does not exist, use the Edit menu, point to New, and then click DWORD (32-bit) Value. In the New Value #1 box, type DhcpConnForceBroadcastFlag, and then press ENTER. _If the key exists, skip this step_.
Right-click DhcpConnForceBroadcastFlag, and then click Modify.
In the Value data box, type 0, and then click OK.
Close Registry Editor.
_NOTE: You should do this for each and every GUID subkey._




The only program I'm aware of that currently relies on IPv6 is the new Windows Meeting Space. The first 2 changes will cause that program not to work - but will leave all of your normal (IPv4) connections unaffected. If it causes problems that you can't overcome, simply revert back to the original settings.


----------



## spK (Dec 11, 2007)

Just went through your steps but still a no go on the wireless. I'll try WPA-PSK tonight and it does anything (currently using WEP).


----------



## johnwill (Sep 26, 2002)

Try no encryption first, get that working, then move on. FWIW, I don't recommend WEP anyway, WPA with a strong key is very secure.


----------



## spK (Dec 11, 2007)

John,

Tried it with and without any encryption, the still laptop does not connect. I'll try to drop by my uncles place to see if it works since I connected his vista laptop to his wireless.

If that does not work then it should be my laptop right?


----------



## johnwill (Sep 26, 2002)

Yep, my next suggestion was going to be to try it on some other wireless networks.


----------

